# The Mike Sweetney/Tyrus Thomas Weight Loss/Gain off season challenge



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

It's that time of year again, this has been a bit of a tradition over the last few years here on the boards, where we try and get in shape ourselves over the off season. Though, it's normally the Curry/Chandler challenge.

Who's going to join me in a our own "Off season" workout regime? 

Who's up for the challenge of trying to drop some fat or/and gain some muscle before Oct 31st?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

darlets said:


> It's that time of year again, this has been a bit of a tradition over the last few years here on the boards, where we try and get in shape ourselves over the off season. Though, it's normally the Curry/Chandler challenge.
> 
> Who's going to join me in a our own "Off season" workout regime?
> 
> Who's up for the challenge of trying to drop some fat or/and gain some muscle before Oct 31st?


Good call - a blast from the past!

Count me in. Under the Eddy Curry Weight Loss Challenge, I lost a good 50lbs and got down to 160. I'm about 175 right now. :|

I actually don't feel like I'm too fat, but I could could definitely use some more muscle. I guess I'm in the Tyrus Thomas category now. Can someone who knows body building give me a good explanation of how I'd go about doing that? Loosing weight was easy- I just ate a lot less and burned calories like crazy. I have no clue how to build muscle though. :|


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I'm 6'3 and about 210. Not sure if that counts as fat. I have a bit of a belly and a bit of an arse on me, yet am completely comfrtable with both.

I'd definitely say I'm in the "turn fat into muscle" group of Sweetney's, though. Not sure I can attempt the challenge due to my need to half arse everything.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

6'2" 175-180.


I could use some more muscle, but I'd rather play hoops when I'm at the gym and then I burn, burn, burn calories.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> Good call - a blast from the past!
> 
> Count me in. Under the Eddy Curry Weight Loss Challenge, I lost a good 50lbs and got down to 160. I'm about 175 right now. :|
> 
> I actually don't feel like I'm too fat, but I could could definitely use some more muscle. I guess I'm in the Tyrus Thomas category now. Can someone who knows body building give me a good explanation of how I'd go about doing that? Loosing weight was easy- I just ate a lot less and burned calories like crazy. I have no clue how to build muscle though. :|


Mike, check out Ballatician's exellent threads in the weightlifting forum. He has great advice for both weight loss and for muscle gain.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Sham said:


> I'm 6'3 and about 210. Not sure if that counts as fat. I have a bit of a belly and a bit of an arse on me, yet am completely comfrtable with both.


BMI rates you as slightly overweight, but far from obese.

http://www.nhlbisupport.com/bmi/


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I never really understood those things, though. If I was as naturally thin as, say, a Chandler or a Schenscher, then I'd be bordering on "pretty fat". But I'm extremely wide shoulders, have an enormouse head, massive ugly feet.......indeed, massive ugly everything. I have a slightly protuding belly and a slightly protuding arse, but the BMI thing can't account for body type.

So I'm not too worried by it. I type this whilst eating chocolate, by the way.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Sham said:


> the BMI thing can't account for body type.


The BMI is based on female statistics, God love 'em. Men have proportionally larger and thus heavier bones. They also tend to have larger muscles which are denser and heavier. All the dieting in the world won't change that. So subtract 1 from your BMI if you are a man, and subtract another 1 if you are even a little athletic. Subtract 2 if you are very athletic.

That said, I need to lose 30 pounds. But I promise nothing.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Sham said:


> I never really understood those things, though. If I was as naturally thin as, say, a Chandler or a Schenscher, then I'd be bordering on "pretty fat". But I'm extremely wide shoulders, have an enormouse head, massive ugly feet.......indeed, massive ugly everything. I have a slightly protuding belly and a slightly protuding arse, but the BMI thing can't account for body type.
> 
> So I'm not too worried by it. I type this whilst eating chocolate, by the way.


What kind? English chocolate really doesn't get enough credit. Nobody does cheap/candybar type chocolate like the British. Cadbury's. Yum. And don't even get me started on all the wacky flavors of chips (crisps) they have. Great stuff.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Normally a fully fledged Galaxy man, but my mum got me some Cadbury's Dairy Milk for my birthday so I'm slowly working through it. It's nto _as_ good, but good it is nonetheless.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I am up for losing another 10 pounds. I lost about 15 pounds since last year but the last amount towards my goal has been a pain in the butt to lose.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

MikeDC said:


> Good call - a blast from the past!
> 
> Count me in. Under the Eddy Curry Weight Loss Challenge, I lost a good 50lbs and got down to 160. I'm about 175 right now. :|
> 
> I actually don't feel like I'm too fat, but I could could definitely use some more muscle. I guess I'm in the Tyrus Thomas category now. Can someone who knows body building give me a good explanation of how I'd go about doing that? Loosing weight was easy- I just ate a lot less and burned calories like crazy. I have no clue how to build muscle though. :|


Protein Protien Protein 

For example this is a basic run down 

Breakfast - 4 Egg Omelette with some diced tomato /spanish onion for flavor

Mid morning - 2 or 3 Rice Cakes with Strawberry /Apricot Jam /chopped banana and Protein Shake on skim milk ( either lean muscle mass or bulk - depending on whether you are trying to add bulk or lean up )

Lunch - 200g of Tuna on Brown Rice - maybe a bit of low fat Mayo and Balsamic Vinegar to make it interesting 

Mid Afternoon - Same as morning 

Evening - 200 g of Steak, Salmon , Tuna , Chicken or Turkey Breast - Grilled or BBQ with steamed vegetables ( spinach, green beans , broccoli etc ) or green salad. No sugary or fatty sauces etc . ( I just mix a bit of tomato sauce with tabasco )

If still hungry later in the evening have another protein shake ( probably best on water ) at this time of day

Drink 4 litres of water a day and if you must take caffeine probably best to drink green tea ( good antioxidants )

Try and take low GI carbs 3 - 4 hours before yoou work out and have all quick burning carbs and sugars with some protein about an hour before your workout 

Try and take pure protein only within an hour of working out

Probably should be working toward an intake of 200 grams of protein a day 100 grams of carb ( you do need for energy ) and no more than 10% of your protein's should be fat - so 20g of fat 

Do this ( i know its a pretty uninteresting diet ) with 4 to 5 weights sessions a week ( 2 core , 1 legs and 2 Upper Body ) and 3 x 90 minute cardio sessions a week + as much low impact fat burning cardio as you like ( walking for say at least an hour a day ) 

After 8 - 10 weeks ,if your serious with it , I guarantee you will be cut like a rock with an above average level of cardio fitness and probably should be in a target body fat range ( depending on your body type and body composition ) of 10% to 13% 

Another good tip for muscle growth - don't overdo high impact cardio where you burn through fats into carbs , exhaust those and then your body starts breaking down muscle . You do need to do some high impact cardio stuff to keep your cardiovascular fitness up but walking first thing in the morning for an hour will do wonders because your body never moves past a certain stress level where its burning carbs - just fat - and its first thing in the day when your tank is empty so slow gentle cardio exercise of walking is awesome for fat burning without breaking muscle down

Drink lots of water - helps muscle tissue growth

Also remember muscle weighs more than fat so don't worry/focus about weight so much but use your middle / abdomen and inches reduction around it as a mark of measure 

Good luck


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

The key is with muscle growth that you should have a beginning and end point, and as long as you're being rigorous, don't worry about things like your weight, pants size, etc., along the way. In my experience, I can lose pounds pretty easily when I DON'T work out, then don't eat as much. I'm not a guy where being moderate in my diet is very easy, but it's surprising how easy it is to do it when you're not working out hardcore.

By the way, BMI is a very good statistic except for one major flaw: it doesn't take into account men with more muscle mass, etc. I suppose you might still call guys that are pretty jacked "overweight", but it's misleading in that way. There are plenty of athletic, healthy guys who are 6'0 and 195, but that puts their BMI at 26.4, which is in the "Overweight" range.

Another example: Brian Urlacher is 6-4 and 258, but he's anything but "obese".

If you're on a muscle-building regimen, you should check for the body fat %.

Anyway. I'll go on the campaign as well. I stand at 6'0". My goal will be losing 10 pounds by Oct. 31, bringing my flabby 203 to a manageable and slimmer 193. I'll be traveling to Asia next week for a vacation, but I tend to lose weight in Asia anyway. After that, I'll join up with a local gym (probably Gold's) and get back into lifting and running.

Running (especially in intervals) is probably the most efficient and best way to get lean but I hate it so much.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Play full court basketball.

3-4 games per run. 3-4 days per week. Play as hard as you can. Great way to lose weight.


----------



## mw2889 (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm 6'6" 190 And about to start a diet tomorow


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I can vouch for the benefits of hoops. Between 1996 and 2002, I played at least two weeknights a week in either corporate leagues or well-organized pick-up, and almost every Saturday in a 2-3 hour (sometimes more) highly competitive run with a big group of friends on a rented court. I've never been in better shape in my life, and that includes when I was playing hs ball and running track and cross country. 

You have to quit while you're ahead, though. Bad stuff happens when you get on the wrong side of 30. We could have used a MASH unit at those runs for a while. It was so much fun, though, even as all of our bodies could no longer keep up with our minds. But after the kid came along, I basically stopped playing.

So now I take the occasional run, and I have a pretty long and rigorous walk on either end of my subway rides, and I spend mornings, evenings, and weekends chasing around the crazy bundle of energy that is a three-year-old boy. Still, I'd like to get closer to that high level of fitness that I had when I was playing so much ball.

Then I was a scrap-metal, gimme-the-keys-to-the-Berto 6-3, 175-ish. Now I'm about a buck ninety, but I suspect that that doesn't tell the full story and that my body fat % has skyrocketed. There isn't much I'm going to be able to accomplish in terms of an exercise regimen between now and 10/31, as every second of my waking hours is already accounted for, but there are some things I can do diet-wise.

My goal is to get down to 183 by opening night. No ephedra shortcuts -- just eating a little more sensibly (e.g., my current breakfast is a buttered hard roll and two large regulars with two sugars) and maybe figuring out a way to squeeze in a little more running.

My long-term goal is to run the NYC Marathon. I'll start a thread for that when the time comes, but it won't be until my wife finishes her fellowship.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

I'm in. 

5'10" 183 (heaviest I've ever been). Woke up one morning, looked in the mirror, noticed I was looking a bit pregnant. :no: 

Aiming for the 170-175 range.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

mw2889 said:


> I'm 6'6" 190 And about to start a diet tomorow


Why ?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

mw2889 said:


> I'm 6'6" 190 And about to start a diet tomorow



Eeek! To try to put on a few pounds, I hope...


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> My long-term goal is to run the NYC Marathon. I'll start a thread for that when the time comes, but it won't be until my wife finishes her fellowship.


Good plan, I hope to run the Copenhagen Marathon next summer, but it will require a lot of dedication and seriousness on my part, especially concerning partying and drinking. At university, the opportunities of going out are always available, but if I'm going to have any chance whatsoever of actually finishing a marathon, I'll need to dedicate myself to training at least 2-3 months in advance. I'm at 6'4, 190 right now, so I'm not that far away from where I want to be. We'll see what happens, I'll also be sure to let you guys know if I manage to pull it off, I really don't know right now.


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

I've run the Chicago Marathon, finished at 3 hours 40 minutes. The tick to training is to run 4-6 times a week, consistently for several months before hand: 

1. Make sure to rest 1-2 times a week. Do NOT run every day. All for recovery.
2. When you run, all but one day should be for about an hour, at a decent pace. Work on intervals if you want to increase your speed. Some weights would be good, too. Look to see if you can increase your speed over a long period of time.
3. One day per week should be devoted for the "long run", which should be progressively increased as time goes on (e.g., start at 10 miles, add some distance each week). So, a couple weeks before the actual race, you should be up to 20-22 miles. BUt NEVER run an actual marathon lenth in training. The reason is: you reach a certain point (i.e., the WALL) where you've shot your wad and your body starts canibalizing on muscle, etc.

I'm 6'3 and 215-220. When I ran, I was 170-175. I can no longer do it, due to foot problems (1st diagnosis: plantar fasciatis, subsequent: tendonitis). I absolutely have to drop 40-50 pounds and get the fat % below 10 per cent. 

In the last few years, I've taken up bicylcing as a substitute for running.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! said:


> I've run the Chicago Marathon, finished at 3 hours 40 minutes. The tick to training is to run 4-6 times a week, consistently for several months before hand:
> 
> 1. Make sure to rest 1-2 times a week. Do NOT run every day. All for recovery.
> 2. When you run, all but one day should be for about an hour, at a decent pace. Work on intervals if you want to increase your speed. Some weights would be good, too. Look to see if you can increase your speed over a long period of time.
> ...


Thanks for the advice, sounds about right. Oh, and 3 hours 40 minutes isn't bad at all, I have no idea where I'll end up though.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

I'm 5'8" a little under 160. I was down to 153 a few weeks ago, but then I went on vacation and to Lollapalooza. It's a struggle for me, every winter I gain about 15-20 pounds during busy season, then fight all summer to get it off. Then the whole damn thing starts over again. The worst I've ever been is close to 180. This summer I worked especially hard (I get up at 5 every morning, run a 2 mile warm-up, then lift for 1 hour +). I go to the Lake of the Ozarks every July, so I always try to get in shape for that, so the weeks leading up to that I was running in the evening on top of my morning workout. I even worked out something like 20 days in a row without a break. I definitely would not recommend that to anyone, but I just did it for a couple of weeks when I was desperate to get into shape. I'd say my optimal weight would be about 150, but I'm in pretty good shape right now, I just don't lift nearly as much weight as I did when I was in college because I have to run so much to stay lean. That's what an office job will do to you.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Now this thread interests me!!

Definitely count me in. I already set a goal around that date (of October 31st) and have been 'back at it' for about 5 weeks now. Originally when I moved out to SoCal and wasn't working, it was great b/c I could control my diet and hit the gym or play bball everyday. I slimmed down 30 pounds over about 5 months while keeping most of my lifting totals the same. Work started and some of the weight got back on which was inevitable I think close to 10 pounds or so.

I'm sitting at 195 on a 5'11" frame and I'd like to lose 10 within the next 10-11 weeks. Also I've been having shoulder problems but slowly getting things back to normal. Just yesterday I put up 205X6 on my third set of bench and my shoulder held up. I'd like to be back at 225X10 soon enough. My splits are basically chest/tri, back/bicep, shoulders/legs and cardio each day between. I try to keep it simple and give myself 1-2 days off a week so as not to overtrain. As for bbball, I haven't touched a court in 3-4 months b/c I usually can't go long stretches of play w/o hurting myself. Its not that I'm an OCB, its just that more times than not I find ways of landing of people's feet and turn ankles. Three major sprains over the past few years. Maybe I'm getting too old and its time for glucosamine supps.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Sham, the best English chocolate has to be Tesco's milk chocolate.
I can't explain it, but it's by far the best..

I'm about 5'8, 150 ish.

Don't wanna lose weight, but some mass (mostly the damn belly, it's weird cos for the rest i'm pretty skinny).

I used to play ball for 6 hours a week properly, plus another 4 or 5 at school.
Most o' that's stopped, or been cancelled or whatever.

Might start running or something though.

Obviously, when i was younger I was way fitter, living in Holland meant I had to bike everywhere (whereas here i'd just get run over, or fail to get over all the damn hills)


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Memories...

I was at my highest weight ever when the Eddy Curry Weight Loss Challenge thread came around.--I am 5'9" and was at 198 lbs. I'm not sure what I got down to by the start of the season, but I was down to 163 by Thanksgiving, which is when I stopped my diet.

I put 5 lbs back on quickly over the holidays, but I felt good and was happy as long as I kept my weight below 170 lbs. However, I have had less time to ball (about the only exercise I get outside of walking my dog) and have slowly climbed higher over the past year. As of this morning, I weighed in at 178 lbs.

My goal is going to be to get back down to 160 and try to maintain that weight.


----------



## Smez86 (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm 6'3" and only 145. That may sound crazy, but I lift weights a lot and am surprisingly strong and solid for my weight.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

different_13 said:


> Sham, the best English chocolate has to be Tesco's milk chocolate.
> I can't explain it, but it's by far the best..


Can't eat own brand chocolate. It's always cringeworthy It's like eating own brand cornflakes. You might as well just eat the box.


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm in. I'm 5'-9 185. Body fat around 13-15%. My goal is to drop body fat % to 10 while witll gaining about 5 lbs of muscle.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Just some workout tips for yall.

Man who runs behind car gets exhausted. Man who runs in front of car gets tired.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Mike, check out Ballatician's exellent threads in the weightlifting forum. He has great advice for both weight loss and for muscle gain.


Were is the weight lifting forum I cant even find it


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

arcade_rida said:


> Were is the weight lifting forum I cant even find it


Here: Weightlifting and Exercise 

It's located under: Other Sports > Boxing, Golf, Racing and other Sports > Weightlifting and Exercise


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

LegoHat said:


> Here: Weightlifting and Exercise
> 
> It's located under: Other Sports > Boxing, Golf, Racing and other Sports > Weightlifting and Exercise


Thanks man


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I've been on a diet and dropped down from 307 to 285 and hopefully will continue to lose, count me in!


----------



## Nitestalker (May 3, 2004)

hmmmm....interesting topic come to think of it

i actually look rail thin compared to all of my frds (no joke). I weight roughly 129 - 130 pounds and i'm only 5'8....I'm never the fastest and i'm not very strong at all..i usually play ultimate and hockey and basketball at times although thats becoming a lost habit...hitting into university in 3 weeks where i can get access to some equipment for weights...any suggestions on how to develop upper body strength and how many reps and weights i should do? thanks in advance


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

creatine is the way to go if you want to gain weight and muscle. i've used it for 5 weeks now and it's really boosted my results.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Ventura said:


> creatine is the way to go if you want to gain weight and muscle. i've used it for 5 weeks now and it's really boosted my results.


Can you give me a little more detail about how it has helped your results. I've been lifting for about 5-6 months, and the only thing I take is whey protein, as I've stayed away from almost all supplements.

I've heard some people say the results give you "maybe 1-2 extra reps per set" and I've heard others like you say that it really increases your results


----------



## mw2889 (Dec 15, 2005)

Even though 190 is light for 6'6" I need to lose weight because my knees seriosly cannot hold this much weight. Most of my weight is fat anyway, and I figure ill be a little faster


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

UMfan83 said:


> Can you give me a little more detail about how it has helped your results. I've been lifting for about 5-6 months, and the only thing I take is whey protein, as I've stayed away from almost all supplements.
> 
> I've heard some people say the results give you "maybe 1-2 extra reps per set" and I've heard others like you say that it really increases your results


Just overall I'm dealing with bigger weights now. I havent gained much weight, I'm still the skinny little white boy I was born to be. I dont know much about what's in that stuff or anything but for me it's worked really well. I only take it right after my workouts, 5g mixed in my protein shake.

Go check out the weightlifting forum, there's a lot of talk about creatine.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Ventura said:


> Just overall I'm dealing with bigger weights now. I havent gained much weight, I'm still the skinny little white boy I was born to be. I dont know much about what's in that stuff or anything but for me it's worked really well. I only take it right after my workouts, 5g mixed in my protein shake.
> 
> Go check out the weightlifting forum, there's a lot of talk about creatine.


Creatine is not a good idea. Especially if you are real skinny, prime reason being, stretch marks. It may not happen to everyone but I have had friends very close to your size use it and they increased in size so fast their skin could not keep up, and now they have strectch marks all over their bodies. Also when you put on weight quickly it's not lean muscle and give you the beef look rather than an athletic look. Anything you use to get yourself bigger is not permenant, when you stop using creatine or working out, the muscle will turn to fat. To get yourself motivated when trying to get into a workout regemine, creatine can help with endurance(if you use before) and will help you put up more weight fast, which can be good for confidence.

Personally I work out for 2 purposes the ladies and basketball. Both of those purposes don't require muscle mass but more endurance and lean muscle. Not to say the ladies don't like a hunk of muscle, but if it's not defined it's too bulky. Of all the people I've known to use creatine, they are all big, but not athletic, most look kind of ridiculous. 

My suggestion, protien shakes and hard work. It's never too early to start working out. Run, do pullups, situps, and pushups. You aren't going to put on the weight you would with creatine, but you will gain all if not more athletism.

I hope others have more motivation than I do at times, but for those of you currently struggling, this is what I always tell myself when I get into a rut

"do what you can when you can make yourself"

for some working out a couple of time in a row is a task much less starting a regemine. For the most part I've continuously worked out, but after a couple of injuries I've had problems getting back into shape. To get myself back into it I made a 7 day regemine, guess what day 2 I excused myself, and told myself I'd pick it up tommorow after all it was too late to get everything I had planned done. The next day same thing, it's 7:30 and the Bulls game just came on, I could do some pushups, but I am scheduled to do a bunch tommorow anyway. I'm sure many of you know the trend. Best way to get yourself into working out, "do what you can when you can make yourself."


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

I luckily havent gotten any strech marks, but my friends biceps all covered in em and he has some in his thighs. It's not pretty. He probably belongs in that group of guys you described.

I decided to try creatine for 5 weeks to try to bulk up a little for the start of the season. I only probably gained like 5 pounds but I got stronger. Other than this 5 week experience I've just taken protein shakes too.

I've worked like a horse all summer, running, shooting and lifting, I'm probably in the shape of my life and really looking forward to the season. Motivation has never been a problem for me when it comes to sports, it's just natural for me.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

bump for fatties (like me)


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

superdave said:


> bump for fatties (like me)


I actually had forgotten about this thread. However, I am down 2 lbs to 176 over the two weeks


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Just got back from the gym.

:wlift: 

Slimmed down to 180 from 183. It's been a lot harder to lose the weight now than in the past. 

Took the physical abilities test (PAT) last Monday for CDCR, hooked me up to a ton of machines, bicycles etc. Passed all the tests, but they said my blood pressure was a bit high. Hopefully that will come down a bit along with dropping a few more lbs.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> I've been on a diet and dropped down from 307 to 285 and hopefully will continue to lose, count me in!


Congrats, *Ace!*, keep up the good work. I saw 300lbs on my scale for the first time last summer, and decided to start losing 2lbs/month at that point. Given I've been gaining roughly 7lbs/year since college, I figured this would be a good start. Got to 280lbs and am still shrinking. A little behind schedule, but no backslide yet.

As for BMI, it just doesn't work for guys my size. I'm fat. I know this, but I'm also huge. At 6'5" I'm tall, but with a very broad frame, large bones, etc. Example, when I weighed 215lbs in college, I was measured at 5% body fat. By body fat alone, I'd have been considered underweight. By BMI, I would have been considered overweight. Since adding weight, I've also added more muscle (particularly in chest and shoulders). I can't imagine myself dropping below 230lbs w/o cutting off a limb. Ultimately, my goal is 245lbs and take a health assessment then.

BTW -- a weight swing of 5lbs in one day is not out of the ordinary for me..... is it a size thing? ....or a busted scale?!


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Wynn said:


> BTW -- a weight swing of 5lbs in one day is not out of the ordinary for me..... is it a size thing? ....or a busted scale?!


Doubt it's a busted scale, I'm only 160 and that is not uncommon even for me. It's probably mostly water weight though, not fat or muscle.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I haven't been posting, but I've been going at it.

In the two weeks so far I've been working on losing weight, I've gone from 266 to 258 1/2.

Its not great, but its a start.


----------



## thom_york (Apr 17, 2006)

on quite a tangent, have heard many people mention british chocolate and chips. being british, and living in britain, iv got to say, best cheap chocolate is cadburys, as a student i ate a lot of tesco own brand, which is actually quite disgusting after a while. is the u.s another of those crazy countries without a variety of flavours for chips? shocking.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

How's everyone going with their fitness campaign. 
I've been riding, swimming, doing chins and some ab work. Seem to be getting fitter.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

thom_york said:


> on quite a tangent, have heard many people mention british chocolate and chips. being british, and living in britain, iv got to say, best cheap chocolate is cadburys, as a student i ate a lot of tesco own brand, which is actually quite disgusting after a while.* is the u.s another of those crazy countries without a variety of flavours for chips? shocking*.


Dude we are the home of Frito Lay :biggrin:


----------

